# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Hardware Lock (USB?) σε Εφαρμογή

## Somnius

καλημέρα κοινότητα..

θα ήθελα λίγο τα φώτα σας διότι βρίσκω πολλά και έχω μπλέξει τα μπούτια μου.

έχω φτιάξει μια εφαρμογή σε windows (όχι για 8άρια και όχι με vb studio ή .net κλπ)
με το phpDesktop κι έχω ένα batch να τραβάει το αρχείο που τρέχει
από έναν server μου για επιβεβαίωση ότι θα είναι πάντα άρτια αρχεία όπως 
ρυθμίσεις εκτός του κεντρικού εκτελέσιμου, το .bat είναι complied σε .exe με included 
αρχεία wget/unzip/md5sum από unix utilities for dos/windows.

Είναι σχετικά περίτεχνο αλλά απλό κι εύκολο.. 

τώρα στο ερώτημα, θέλω να κλειδώσω το κεντρικό εκτελέσιμο που έρχεται από τον
server μου ή αλλιώς, με hardware lock, είτε με cpu unique id, ή κάπως αλλιώς έστω
και με usb δισκάκι. έχω βρει 500 λύσεις, 90% paid, και οι υπόλοιπες παλιές κλπ. 
έχει κανείς εμπειρία μπας και βγάλω άκρη?

βοηθήστε ωρέ συγχωριανοί!!!!

----------

